# Springfield XDM .45 Compact 3.8 Bi-tone.



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Picked up a Springfield XDM .45 Compact 3.8 bi-tone on Aug 9th, called Springfield to order a couple of extra magazines. The nice lady in customer service told me about their special offer of three free magazines and pouch to those who have purchased one of their new handguns between Aug 1st and Oct 31st of this year. She asked if I still wanted to place my order in spite of their free offer, which I did on Aug. 11th. On that same day I sent them by mail the required proof of purchase and form. Springfield notified me by e-mail 2 days later that it had been processed and approved. I received my initial order on Aug 15th and the free magazines and pouch on Aug. 20th. They said to allow 8 to 12 weeks for their free offer. Man, was I surprised, that was fast! Oh by the way it is a real nice firearm! Just had to have it, and had no idea at the time of their generous offer.


----------

